# Frogs & Toads > Tree Frogs >  Theloderma corticale / Vietnamese Mossy Frog info

## Tom

I was wondering if anyone had any info about Vietnamese Mossy Frogs 

Poison Dart Frogs Poison Arrow Frogs Dart Frogs & Poison Arrow Dart Frogs Terrarium Animals from Saurian Enterprises, Inc. 
Place to purchase them

Poison Dart Frogs Poison Arrow Frogs Dart Frogs & Poison Arrow Dart Frogs Terrarium Animals from Saurian Enterprises, Inc.
A care sheet

That care sheet doesn't say if they are hostile in groups and how many can live in the 30 gallon that they describes. I am also guessing that they are similar to Fire Bellied Frogs

----------


## Kurt

They are not similar to fire-bellied toads in any way other than they have a textured skin. Fire-bellies are of the family Bombinatoridae, which in turn belongs to the suborder Archaeobatrachia or primitive frogs.
Mossy frogs or mossy treefrogs are of the family Rhacophoridae or Old World treefrogs. Some place them in the family Ranidae or true frogs. Either way they are in the suborder Neobatrachia or advanced frogs (its the suborder where you find most frogs that people keep) 
So you can see they are not even close. You should keep them like a treefrog and if you notice that is why I moved this thread to the treefrog section.

----------


## Tom

But from what i have found they are kept in similar care. Like lots of water

----------


## Kurt

You can keep treefrogs like that. My White's are kept like that. You can also keep them like you would any other treefrog.

----------


## Tom

hmm how about hostility toward others? males kept together?

----------


## Hannah Wilbanks

I am glad you are asking about these!! We ran across one in our local pet store that someone had brought to them as a rescue, and were considering taking it in, if they decide to sell/place it in a home.  If you do get one, please let me know how it goes.  They are beautiful frogs!

----------


## Tom

I absolutely love their eyes. Still what kind of groups can they be kept in? and do you think that they would be happy in a 18x 18x 24x with half water in the bottom and then a couple of plants and some live moss?

----------


## Kurt

Yeah, I think that will be fine for two or three. I don't think you will have any terratorial issues with this species.

----------


## Tom

cool i think i will try my hand at breeding them.

----------


## Kurt

There was someone on this Forum that did breed them. So do a search for this thread.

----------


## Tom

I cant find it.

----------


## John Clare

> I cant find it.


Scroll to the bottom - there are links to related threads.

----------


## nickregan08

i believe this should work...http://www.frogforum.net/tree-frogs/...ossy-frog.html
if not the thread is on page 4 at the bottom

----------


## Tom

Thanks. How many do you think would be happy with a exo terra 36 x 18 x 24?

----------


## Kurt

I would think three or four, easily.

----------


## Tom

Cool. Now i just need to get the money together.

----------


## Kurt

Yeah, they are a little pricey.

----------


## Tom

yea and the cage, a water filter, substrate and additional heads for my mister.

----------


## nickregan08

so where are you located and have you found anyone who has them? if not i have a buddy who breeds adn has mossy's quite a bit let me know if you'd like his contact info

----------


## Tom

I would enjoy that i live in Denver, Colorado.

----------


## John Clare

These guys don't climb as much as "tree frogs" so the height is not as is important.

----------


## Tom

Thanks. How many eggs do these guys lay?

----------


## Crazy Frog

mine lay the most 50pcs of eggs...

----------


## Tom

Thanks Crazy weren't you the one who bred them? If so do you have any advice/tips?

----------


## Emma318

Hi there!

I'm pretty new here, and my mossy frogs are pretty new to me, but here's what I've got so far..
the tank:



and the two baby mossies:



their camouflage is amazing!




As you can see, I haven't put them in the big tank yet (I think it's a 30gallon?). I eventually would like to add two more, but was wanting to get another unrelated pair..
I obviously don't have any tips on breeding yet, but I hope I will eventually!
Thanks for looking! :Big Grin:

----------


## John Clare

Very small and cute.  Wait until they reach adult size (they are surprisingly big).  I like your setup very much - it's straightforward but quite beautiful.  Well done!

PS: I wouldn't put that speaker there if I were you...

----------


## Emma318

Thanks! Do you think I could fit four adults in that tank? As I said before, I'm fairly certain it's a 30 gallon...

And good call on the speaker, lol! I'll be sure to get that out of the way asap!

----------


## Tom

I absolutely love these guys. I like the tank Emma but does it have enough land area to get out of the water.

----------


## Emma318

I think so? The center of the tank - the column island thing - is completely out of water. And from what I've noticed of them in the little Kritter Keeper I have them in for now, they mainly stay in the water or a few inches above the water on the side of the tank or on their rock. From everything I've read, it seems like they hang out mostly around the water's edge, and I guess I'd rather err on the side of too much water vs too little. Does that make sense?

----------


## John Clare

Emma - you probably could but it would be a full tank.

----------


## Tom

Yea ok thanks emma thats what i had heard but its nice to hear it first hand. My plans to get them are looking better and better.

----------


## hr220a

I don't know if you're still wondering the answer to this question but mossies have absolutely no territoriality issues.  I keep juveniles in large groups when they first morph out: 20 in a tub the size of a 20 tall. I routinely see my adults sleeping or just hanging out on top of each other and they never seem to be bothered by it.

----------


## birdsflybackwards

A few things..

-Adult frogs can be aggressive, a local breeder had a female frog "amplexed" to death.  And males will often attempt to breed with other males and can also get aggressive.  Normally this doesn't result in injury or death, and it isn't practical to house them singely, plus then you would miss out on all the cool group behavoir. 

-Corticale (and maybe other theloderma sp. as well) have a few "supplementational" calls which are distinctly different from their main "whoot whoot."  I have heard of it referred to as a "gobble," which isn't far off. I think I have a recording of it somehwere, I'll try to find it.  

-The sex ratio on corticale is very skewed, unsexed juvies and males go for anywhere from 40-60 usually, but females can easily command prices upwards of 300$.  I'm not sure as to the actual percentages, but I have known of a couple zoos which have a dozen frogs, and all frogs are males.  So if you're just getting a couple frogs your chances of getting a female are pretty rare.  This is also one of the main reasons you don't see more for sale, from what I've read they breed easily and frequently as long as their basic needs are being met.  

-Housing- you don't need a mechanical filter.  I have had my mossies the same tank for 8 months ahd have not had to clean the water once.  For such large frogs they don't seem to defectate a lot, and when they do its often on land where it doesn't get a chance to foul the water.  If you have live plants and healthy colony of bacteria in the water area I wouldn't bother with buying a filter.

----------


## John Clare

Yes indeed, females are very, very hard to come by.  As yet I don't believe the cause of this has been nailed down yet but there's a tendency of frog enthusiasts to cop out and usually attribute sex differentiation issues like this to temperature with almost zero evidence.

----------


## landshark

how tall of a tank does it need to be?
from what I've seen this species is less arboreal than most tree frogs.

Argh my question was answered in a post I had somehow missed... 
Good to know I was right about height being less important. Still, I only have a twenty, and I want at least a trio.. I'm sure keeping a pair in a twenty is do-able, but I'd much rather get something more accommodating.

----------


## earthtiger

> Yes indeed, females are very, very hard to come by.  As yet I don't believe the cause of this has been nailed down yet but there's a tendency of frog enthusiasts to cop out and usually attribute sex differentiation issues like this to temperature with almost zero evidence.


Mikhail F. Bagaturov - who has a long time experience in keeping and breeeding Theloderma - told me, when they raised tadpoles of T. corticale at about 15-16 °C they had a shift to the female side.

----------

